# ***OFFICIAL*** Cheick Kongo vs. Roy Nelson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really hoping Roy gets the win here. But I think there is a good chance Kongo holds him against the cage all night.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roy all day. If Kongo clinches Roy finds that uppercut. Kongo gets hit in all of his fights. Nelson seems to always fight that right hands. Roy is landing on Kongo's jaw here.

Roy 1st round KO.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Me too think:

Roy 1st round KO.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Division 1 Kongo by vertical lay and pray, though I want Roy to win.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Kongo is such a weird fighter. He's been in the UFC FOREVER, I think he showed up maybe a month after Silva. Everybody still thinks he's some sort of kickboxer when he's been outstruck by BJJ guys, his muay thai credentials are mysteriously lacking, and he is the most boring wrestler at heavyweight. 


I agree with what Toxic originally stated about this fight: potential to be one of the worst ever. Joe Silva screwed the pooch here. Either Kongo holds Nelson against the cage throwing crotchknees for 15 minutes or Nelson holds Kongo in crucifix for 15 minutes.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I would say Nelson wins, Kongo is the worlds greatest gatekeeper, he has peaked. Nelson could fight in a level higher (basically he can go SSJ enough to beat Kongo). Nelson via TKO.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Nelson via Flying Inverted Gogoplata Neckcrank


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is gonna be incredibly painful to watch and will decide who is the true undisputed UFC HW Gatekeeper. This fight will take place against the cage with plenty of stalling and a whole lot of gassing. The true losers will be everyone watching.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going with a more positive approach here...

It has a potential to be a snoozer (cage/clinch and crotch shots).... But I think we may be in for a serious slug fest = someone getting ktfo!

I really am thinking Nelson via nasty uppercut KO late Rd. 2.

How crazy would it be though if Kongo pulled of a KO comeback a la Pat Barry?! :laugh:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> I'm going with a more positive approach here...
> 
> It has a potential to be a snoozer (cage/clinch and crotch shots).... But I think we may be in for a serious slug fest = someone getting ktfo!
> 
> ...


that's what i'm hoping for: 1:30 of face to face pummeling with one person lying flat. 

i'm hoping for panda steaks for dinner rather than frog legs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> I'm going with a more positive approach here...
> 
> It has a potential to be a snoozer (cage/clinch and crotch shots).... But I think we may be in for a serious slug fest = someone getting ktfo!
> 
> ...


Agree, people are being too negative. Kongo has been in some crappers, but usually vs. far inferior guys like Jordan. 

Roy knows his cage work and he is a vet and will be working on getting off the cage. But in close isn't exactly the best place to be with Roy. He can generate power from close range. He likes the uppercut as well. 

Kongo may try to play the kick and outside game for a while. Seems to be popular these days. Roy's awesomeness will override Kongo's dullness.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Nelson via hillbilly haymaker all day. I've learned better than to bet against Big Country.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nelson clocks him at some point.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Kongo has kind of poor defense at times. Not the best habit to have against a guy like Nelson.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Taking Kongo for the upset by simply outstriking Roy for three rounds.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

I remember that Kongo clipped Cain Velasques twice but he did take a lot of punishment from Cain in their match.A hell of a lot actually.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think this fight will be okay to watch. I'm going to take Kongo, I think he will stay on the outside throw his kicks, and clinch here and there. I don't think he will go to the ground with Nelson


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I think this fight will be okay to watch. I'm going to take Kongo, I think he will stay on the outside throw his kicks, and clinch here and there. I don't think he will go to the ground with Nelson


This should be the plan, but I think he'll get smacked for throwing a leg kick.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roy is a much better striker than Kongo. Kongo likes to disguised himself as some good striker...but he is a clinch and holder through and through. He hasn't out-struck anyone decent in a long time. He gets killed, has to come back vs. Pat Barry, or he clinches to a win.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

SM33 said:


> This should be the plan, but I think he'll get smacked for throwing a leg kick.


It depends on if he can keep his distance. Roy has a very short reach, Kongo has those long limbs, he should use that and not get in the clinch with Roy who will have the advantage. But Kongo lacks IQ.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nelson by KO. I don't see this fight ending in any other way.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Kongo fails at taking Nelson down and gets KOed.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I see Roy taking this fight to the mat and using his superior ground game to finish Kongo likely by ground and pound. It also wouldn't surprise me to see Nelson land his big over hand right and lay Kongo out standing up. Either way I see Big Country winning this fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

no contest via Kongo suplexing Roy & breaking the octagon


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

For a BJJ blackbelt it's strange that Roy Nelson hasn't won by submission since 2006, but he will catch Kongo with a big punch early and lights out.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> For a BJJ blackbelt it's strange that Roy Nelson hasn't won by submission since 2006.


even the fight against mir never went to the ground... not a once.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> But Kongo lacks IQ.


of course, he's French. :happy03:


Häng Pungo


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Styles make fights.


Nelson is better IMO at pretty much every aspect of MMA bar maybe wrestling than Kongo which is still debatable between the two. 


But i can still see Kongo using his physical size advantages like his reach and height to frustrate Nelson and come out with a boring decision.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, anything can happen in this one. Been looking forward to it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kongo's on his way out of MMA.

War Big County.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Time for a stoppage via shattered testicles.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

At least Kongo isn't wearing a ******* dress again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheick Kongo...second in wins by a Heavyweight in the history of the UFC.

:laugh:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Kongo's defense is too poor...Nelson will catch him eventually.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> Time for a stoppage via shattered testicles.


Ugh, while I am not a Nelson fan, I don't wish that on anyone.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh shit it's that ref again.

'Do your balls hurt?'

'yeah'

'FIGHT'S DONE!'


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Oh shit it's that ref again.
> 
> 'Do your balls hurt?'
> 
> ...


Oh please no....

Seriously, if DW wasn't already bald the refs tonight would make him so.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roy Nelson just did a 2 inch vertical leap!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AJClark said:


> Oh shit it's that ref again.
> 
> 'Do your balls hurt?'
> 
> ...


My thought exactaly. Why?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I saw that coming.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

And he does it again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ow damn big shot just like that !


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nap time


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hillbilly haymaker.

yawn too ez


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nelson, leaving the Refs and Judges out of it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Big Country! so awesome


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad I was wrong.
Roy ****in' Nelson. Hahaha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I love Roy, good stuff.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What an anamoly...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That said Cheick's probably shot.

The guy's VERY old by combat sports standards and should really be retired within the year.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

That dude has insane strength. He KO'ed him with a badly thrown punch in an awkward area.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Such an easy pick. Free money onto my lap. 

Kongo needs to retire or stick to the lower competition. He can beat the Shawn Jordans and the Pat Barrys but thats about it. I'm pretty sure Dana hates him so he could get cut after this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cain would wreck Big Country something awful.

Big Foot vs. Big Country... that I'd be interested in.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol. Man, he's ****in fun. Funny how no one "can" avoid it. Whoever he fights next should be able to. Ill always wanna see him vs hunt in a boxing only match. Haha, cause he should be able to take mark down and dominate. Well my khabilov/nelson parlay hit. Time to take a flyer on belcher? Or will the count march on to a UD?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cain would make Nelson gas within 2 minutes. I don't wanna see that fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> That dude has insane strength. He KO'ed him with a badly thrown punch in an awkward area.


He caught him behind the ear that is a really good spot to land a punch.

I dislike Nelson and hope he gets put against someone who stomps him again. He is knocking out guys who have shown they have no chin he doesn't have some amazing megapunch.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

hey did I miss anything good?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just one of those boring ol first round knockouts.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> hey did I miss anything good?


I was wondering the same thing, must have nodded off during the walk ins lol...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I was wondering the same thing, must have nodded off during the walk ins lol...


Kongo by armbar


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Great stoppage by that ref, what a job!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Kongo by armbar


flying armbar you left out the best part.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rrroooooyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank god Kongo's absurd defense saved us from a terrible fight. Awesome two punches from Nelson, looked a lot like a caster punch to me. Has Roy trained any *****?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Some good stuff from Roy. It's such a shame that a great BJJ background is wasted on a guy that doesn't even seem to need it at this point.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Called it. Counter off the leg kick. I think Roy is actually getting better with age, love it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If you want to be UFC HW champion apparently all you need to do is not stand in front of Roy Nelson.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> If you want to be UFC HW champion apparently all you need to do is not stand in front of Roy Nelson.


Seriously. Kongo did the worst thing you could do against someone like Nelson. Everyone knows he looks for that big right hand. Kongo just backed into the cage and stood there.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Besides a Hunt fight I'd like to see Hunt vs Hendo. Who has the more powerful right bomb.


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

Kongo is just so damn disapointing and unimpressive.

Every time I watch his fights with casual fans everyone gets so excited when he walks out, it's hilarious, then he does NOTHING in the fight and everyone is confused.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I predicted Nelson via UD but he did find a home for that right hand. awesome fight.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm starting to get mad to all Roys opponents ... YOU FKING KNOW about his overhand , why are you still getting cought ... as impressive as it is , it starts to look to easy )


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Besides a Hunt fight I'd like to see Hunt vs Hendo. Who has the more powerful right bomb.


I hope you mean for them to fight at heavyweight cuz I dont think that we'll see Hunt ever at Lightheavyw ))


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> He is knocking out guys who have shown they have no chin he doesn't have some amazing megapunch.


I bet he could knock Badr "I can't win a K1 GP to save my life" Hari out if he connected.

Not saying that he ever would though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Swp said:


> I'm starting to get mad to all Roys opponents ... YOU FKING KNOW about his overhand , why are you still getting cought ... as impressive as it is , it starts to look to easy )


Yep and that is why most good fighters beat Roy. He is entertaining and a decent fighter but far to predictable.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a Big Country fan!
He's not a champion and hardly will be. But, he's tought guy, a good fighter and his fights are entertaing!
And more, he seems to be a nice guy. A guy you would like to pay a beer and chat with for a while.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont get why people hate on Roy. He knocks people out or stands and bangs to a decision loss and his fights are always entertaining. Is it because the beard, hair, and gut? i mean who gives a flying rat ****? So what? Just watch his fights or dont, its the same with Diaz bitching,Bendo bitching, my GSP bores me bitching. I mean essentially its all the same thing. He knocks people out or losses a decision and entertains in the process. Let it go people....Let it go.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL at people who picked Kongo. They will never learn that he never was that good and is close to a can these days. Hey but he has muscles!


----------

